# Dorian Yates Cycle



## Livebig14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey guys.  First off, I know a thread was created with this same info in it in 05, but I wanted to see what everyone who is currently on the board thought of it.  Not sure where it came from, no source.  Just check it out and try not to cringe.

week 1----2000mg test cyp---150mg dbol/a day
week 1----2000mg test cyp---150mg dbol/a day
week 2 ----3000mg test cyp---200mg dbol/a day
week 3-----4000mg test cyp---300mg dbol/day
week 4 -----5000mg test cyp---no dbol
week 5------3000mg test susp---200mg anadrol
week 6------4000mg test susp---300mg anadrol
week 7-------4000mg test susp---400mg anadrol
week 9-------10,000 iu hcg--800mg clomid
week10-------20,000iu hcg--1000mg clomid
week 11------4000mg test prop---100mg halotestin
week 12------4000mg test prop----200mg hal0
weel 13-------5000mg test prop----300mg halo
week 14-------3000mg test sus-----300mg halo----1000mg masterone
week 15-------4000mg test sus-----400mg halo----1000mg masterone
weekl 16-------10,000iu hcg---1000mg clomid
week 17--------20,000iu hcg---2000mg clomid
week 18--------30 ,000iu hcg---3000mg clomid
week 20---------2500mg test susp---1000mg of fina---
weel 21----------3500mg test susp--1500mg of fina
week 22----------4500mg test susp--20oomg of fina
week 23 ----------5000mg test susp---2500mg of fina
week 24 ----------1500mg test prop-----500mg anadrol
week 25-----------2500mg test prop-----500mg anadrol
week 26 -----------3500 mg test prop----300mg anadrol---1000mg masterone/day
week 27------------1500mg test susp-----200mg anadrol---200mg winng/day
week 29------------1500 mg test susp-----200mg anadrol---200 mg winny/day
week 30 ------------1500mg test susp------100mg anadrol---300mg winny/day


----------



## alphabolic (Sep 6, 2011)

is this real life?


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 6, 2011)

Damn.


I'm kinda loling at the clomid/hcg breaks in there though


----------



## littlekev (Sep 6, 2011)

I call bull, not on the test numbers those are realistic, but no insulin or hgh, and 1000mg clomid? I agree with test being 3000 or more! Would love to see a real pro cycle layout! Still an enjoyable topic and hope someone can shed some true light, have always wanted to know.


----------



## RAWS n More (Sep 6, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Hey guys.  First off, I know a thread was created with this same info in it in 05, but I wanted to see what everyone who is currently on the board thought of it.  Not sure where it came from, no source.  Just check it out and try not to cringe.
> 
> week 1----2000mg test cyp---150mg dbol/a day
> week 1----2000mg test cyp---150mg dbol/a day
> ...




whers the hgh?


----------



## RAWS n More (Sep 6, 2011)

here run this  amd you can look like this and be dead 


Weeks 1-10
ephedrine
aspirin
clenbuterol 
valium
captagon-- scheduled 1 drug in the US, meaning no legitimate medical use-- it is an amphetamine-type stimulant--
cytomel 

Weeks 1-5
500mg daily of test enanthate 
152mg daily of parabolan 
150mg daily of dianabol 
150mg daily of halotestin 
20 IU daily of HGH
20 IU daily of Insulin 

Weeks 6-8
300mg daily of masteron 
152mg daily of parabolan 
250mg daily of winstrol tabs
150mg daily of halotestin 
50mg daily of winstrol inj
24 IU daily of HGH

Weeks 9-10
200mg daily of masteron 
100mg daily of winny inj
200mg daily of halotestin 
400mg daily of winny tabs
24 IU daily of HGH
Insulin daily
IGF -1 daily


----------



## murf23 (Sep 6, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> here run this  amd you can look like this and be dead
> 
> 
> Weeks 1-10
> ...


 

Only Test weeks 1 thru 5 ? really ? MUNZER was ripped to shreds ..RIP


----------



## pieguy (Sep 6, 2011)

murf23 said:


> Only Test weeks 1 thru 5 ? really ? MUNZER was ripped to shreds ..RIP



That is one of the grossest things i've ever seen... Is Munzer dead?

hrmm googled. question answered

his autopsy showed:

"An extremely muscular physique, with an almost complete absence of subcutaneous fat
Affecting the liver were numerous table-tennis-ball-sized tumors, typical for doping; half the liver consisted simply of a crumbly mass, similar to polystyrene (Styrofoam)
Diminutive testes
Cardiac hypertrophy (Münzer's heart weighed 636g; a normal man's heart usually weighs 300–350g)"


----------



## RAWS n More (Sep 6, 2011)

lmk if ya wanna see a pic of him on the gurney dead as fuck, damn shame. 

even on the table and deceased he was still ripped. RIP bro.


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 6, 2011)

I think the dosages are legit but whoever posted this originally didnt put the slin, hgh  and IGF in there.  Im pretty sure Dorian took 20+ IU's of GH a day


----------



## RAWS n More (Sep 6, 2011)

both cycles are prob bullshit so.. munzer's heart was 600 g over normal


----------



## murf23 (Sep 6, 2011)

I heard he took even higher doses of halotestin. I just i could know exactly what these pros take . so fucking curious as to what a real pro cycle looks like. That Dorian cycle looks just plain ridiculous


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 6, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> here run this  amd you can look like this and be dead
> 
> 
> Weeks 1-10
> ...


what the hell did he think would happen to his liver running 300mg+ of orals a day for weeks on end?  Not too smart


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 6, 2011)

He trained like a fucking animal.  
Dorian Yates - The Most Insane Train - YouTube


----------



## RAWS n More (Sep 6, 2011)

Agreed, Hardcore at its finest!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 6, 2011)

Strong cycle...but DIET is always key.


----------



## meow (Sep 6, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> week 23 ----------5000mg test susp---2500mg of fina


Wow!!!


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 6, 2011)

meow said:


> Wow!!!


 

lol you think he slept?


----------



## murf23 (Sep 6, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> He trained like a fucking animal.
> Dorian Yates - The Most Insane Train - YouTube


 

Love that video Blood and Guts
Wish I had a training partner like that lol


----------



## gearin up (Sep 6, 2011)

wonder if he could feel it slosh around when he walked?


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 6, 2011)

gearin up said:


> wonder if he could feel it slosh around when he walked?


lol theres no way he was pinning in one body part.  Probably pinned glutes, quads, calves, bis, tris, delts, lats etc im sure it was spread around nice and evenly


----------



## gearin up (Sep 6, 2011)

lol Im sure he was too, damn the syringe would have to be a 2 litre bottle with a toilet plunger jammed in the end.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Sep 6, 2011)

what a load of bullshit.

I know he would of used a decent amount of gear but that cycle is shit if you ask me.
He trained like a mad man, look at the pro's now who go and do a dorian workout at his gym they all end up throwing up or wanting to pass out.

I know some guy's here who are HUGE and they use testosterone, deca, dbol, tren all that gear (not at once). But the Tesosterone never goes above 1500mg, but the guy is massive yet he trains like a mad man.

I think if anyone tried that cycle at the top they'd end up a deadman with a month long hard on from all the gear. lol


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 6, 2011)

Neither of those cycles even make sense!


----------



## gmta99 (Sep 6, 2011)

Mr.BTB said:


> what a load of bullshit.
> 
> I know he would of used a decent amount of gear but that cycle is shit if you ask me.
> He trained like a mad man, look at the pro's now who go and do a dorian workout at his gym they all end up throwing up or wanting to pass out.
> ...




^^^^^This


----------



## ItsAParadox (Sep 6, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Damn.
> 
> 
> I'm kinda loling at the clomid/hcg breaks in there though



Clomid and HCG breaks like that are not so rare in pro cycles who cruises or do long ass cycles


----------



## gamma (Sep 6, 2011)

nice vid, but fuck all that


----------



## TGB1987 (Sep 6, 2011)

This is funny since in the new Blood and Guts article in the new MD magazine OCT 2011 issue. I was going to post a new thread today about what Dorian wrote. Dorian Yates supposedly exposed his cycles for the Olympia in 93 and what his first cycle was the article was called Steroids- SETTING THE RECORD STRAIGHT. You guys will be shocked at the doses he said he used. I will post it in a new thread. Dorian is the first guy to really openly talk about it and I believe him for the most part. Why lie about it if you were him. This guy was dedicated and had the genetics. He was smart and he didn't need crazy cycles like the one posted above.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Sep 6, 2011)

that will be a great thread. When are you looking at posting it bro?


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Sep 6, 2011)

Damn what an animal!


----------



## jackedntan (Sep 6, 2011)

Yates posted his real cycle in this months MD in his blood n guts article. His doses were actually quite conservative. I believe him too. I'm glad he finally set the record straight. I'm sure if you guys look it up you'll find it. I dnt feel like posting the whole thing. If you can't, ill post it up later, its just hard typing on my phone..


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 6, 2011)

jackedntan

the amounts he put in md are bullshit, these guys use about 4gs test a week
this cycle is just about correct minus the hgh slin and igf


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 6, 2011)

the cycle he posted in md would not even build one of his arms


----------



## bigbenj (Sep 6, 2011)

5 bottles of suspension a week? ok.....


----------



## pieguy (Sep 6, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> the cycle he posted in md would not even build one of his arms





I find it weird how all the ifbb's who "seriously" reveal their previous cycles always say they took primo at some really low dose. It's pretty hard to believe a mild ass dosage of primo does anything, let alone makes you a giant steak with bat wings.


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 7, 2011)

Guys I really doubt that theres any way you can carry that much mass at a low dose of anything.  Top National competitors are dosing extremely heavy as well as pros who are not nearly as recognized as Dorian.


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 7, 2011)

jackedntan said:


> Yates posted his real cycle in this months MD in his blood n guts article. His doses were actually quite conservative. I believe him too. I'm glad he finally set the record straight. I'm sure if you guys look it up you'll find it. I dnt feel like posting the whole thing. If you can't, ill post it up later, its just hard typing on my phone..


exactly he tried to "set the record straight" by saying he uses low dosages to hide the fact that in reality to be at that level you need massive amounts of everything and destroy your body in the process


----------



## swollen (Sep 8, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Hey guys.  First off, I know a thread was created with this same info in it in 05, but I wanted to see what everyone who is currently on the board thought of it.  Not sure where it came from, no source.  Just check it out and try not to cringe.
> 
> week 1----2000mg test cyp---150mg dbol/a day
> week 1----2000mg test cyp---150mg dbol/a day
> ...




meh..., kinda looks like my first cycle. 

Just kidding!! 
I'm pretty sure I'd never get this high on anything. I did get curious on what the pros really take n found this- Ronnie Coleman Steroid Cycle


----------



## dallasfan102 (Sep 8, 2011)

its all bs buy the new MD


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 8, 2011)

swollen said:


> meh..., kinda looks like my first cycle.
> 
> Just kidding!!
> I'm pretty sure I'd never get this high on anything. I did get curious on what the pros really take n found this- Ronnie Coleman Steroid Cycle


no way he was taking 10ius of growth man.  Just saying he looks like hes pregnant try 30 or 40 iu's a day


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 8, 2011)

dallasfan102 said:


> its all bs buy the new MD


You believe the MD article?  Why would a pro even come out and admit to using steroids, let alone tell the truth about the dosages?  He was using far more than what was stated in MD and if you believe that you are very naive my friend


----------

